# What's the story behind your username?



## source field (Aug 23, 2014)

To be honest, i choose this username because of Born of Osiris song. Kind of cool.. And i'm not even a fan of Born of Osiris  

Bland story, i know


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 23, 2014)

I like Top Gear. Or at least I did a lot more when I was 14ish making my first email for XBox Live. Just stuck with it ever since. 12/14 is my b-day.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 23, 2014)

Church is my favorite Character from Red vs. Blue, and 2224 is Commander Cody's Clone Trooper number in Star Wars. It just kind of worked.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 23, 2014)

Stage name. A spin-off of my real name, Kyle.

It came to be because years ago, my old bassist decided to call me "None So Kyle" one day, just randomly. That gave me the idea. Been using it ever since.


----------



## Noxon (Aug 23, 2014)

Riveting thread contribution: "Noxon" is my last name.


----------



## Joose (Aug 23, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I like Top Gear. Or at least I did a lot more when I was 14ish making my first email for XBox Live. Just stuck with it ever since. 12/14 is my b-day.



Still the best show on TV. 


"Joose" has been my nickname/alias since I was 15. Many people don't know my real name. The name stuck when my old drummer kept calling me "pimp juice", eventually dropped "pimp" and obviously changed the spelling of "juice". Then, years later, that drink called "Joose" came out, and it's terrible haha. I had the name way before them.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 23, 2014)

My last name initial is V. My first name is Jason. Therefore, I have been nick named Voorhees, after Jason Voorhees. If y'all don't know who that is, you must have been sleeping under a rock for many many years.


----------



## Repner (Aug 23, 2014)

Couldn't think of a character name when I was playing Knights Of The Old Republic, so I used the random name generator in the game, and I got Caster Repner.


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 23, 2014)

I was in a hurry and it rhymed haha


----------



## monkeybike (Aug 23, 2014)

My other hobby is Honda mini bikes, aka Monkeybikes


----------



## MFB (Aug 23, 2014)

Mother.
Fvcking.
Ben.

...but just the first letters


----------



## crg123 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mine is a shortened version of a handle that no longer applies to me in the slightest (chose it when I was 11 haha - I'm 24 now)

C - Classic
R - Rock
G - Guitarist 
123 - I use to like it when bands did count down lol

Changed it to crg123 when I was 13 because i was still use to the handle but was too lazy to type it out. It's stuck ever since.


Now I listen to mostly Progressive Death metal and play 8+ string guitars and 6 String bass... my have things changed...


----------



## J7string (Aug 23, 2014)

My first name starts with J, and I play 7 strings. xD


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 23, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Church is my favorite Character from Red vs. Blue, and 2224 is Commander Cody's Clone Trooper number in Star Wars. It just kind of worked.



*in Caboose voice* So that makes you.... a gay robot.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 23, 2014)

It was part of my call sign when I was in the military.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 23, 2014)

I like Japanese culture.  

*insert defence for not being an Otaku here*


----------



## Dana (Aug 23, 2014)

.....


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 23, 2014)

I am not good with decisions when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 23, 2014)

The "CJL" part is my initials, and "sky" came from the band I was playing in at the time, Sky in Hiding, which became Rise Up Broken, and then promptly disbanded when our lead singer turned out to be a complete douche chill that pawned my amplifier cabinet without my knowledge. Kinda wish I could change it now, actually.


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 23, 2014)

Many years ago I knew a dog named Higgins. When I heard its name the first time, I thought they said Piggins, and I liked the sound of it. I started using Piggins as an alias for just about everything. I added the 411 one day because I like the way it sounds


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 23, 2014)

I think my usual username, Resonance, was taken and.. I like the color sky-blue


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 23, 2014)

Do I really have to explain my username? 

It was ghstofperdition on here for years as I'm a HUGE Opeth fan and I really like that song in particular. I changed it when other aspects of myself changed and I've been trying to shed myself of any association I might have had with my past. 

But yeah, as a chick that dates other chicks, I felt this new name was fitting (if not entirely appropriate). 

So the meaning behind this new username is more or less  ...


----------



## pink freud (Aug 23, 2014)

I thought, "Huh, that's punny."


----------



## d3monc (Aug 23, 2014)

The first 4 letters of my last name are DeMo and I'm from NC.. Plus it sounds evil, demonic, and most people already use demonic or d3monic or other variations on Xbox live or other forums etc so it's d3monc..


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 23, 2014)

it's my name.


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 23, 2014)

Ferngully. My sister always calls me battykoda so I just put my first name in front of koda


----------



## TimothyLeary (Aug 23, 2014)

Mine is pretty self explanatory, I think.


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 23, 2014)

1:10-1:30


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mine is just the username I've used everywhere since high school. I've had the nickname of "Sniper" since 6th grade, and I'm far from normal so I added a freak to it. "Sniperfreak" was taken when I signed up, so I added a 223 to the end for the civilian designation of the NATO 5.56x45mm cartridge.

Oh, and I collect and am vastly knowledgeable on sniper rifles of the pre-Cold War era, to the point of obsession.


----------



## Force (Aug 23, 2014)

Being a huge Europe fan, Force was their original name, so I use it as my solo project name, hence being called Force on music forums.

If it's taken, I use Force Metal. If that's taken, they can go fvck themselves


----------



## The Q (Aug 23, 2014)

"Q: Welcome to the afterlife, Jean-Luc. You're dead."


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 23, 2014)

I think mine is obvious...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 23, 2014)

Started out as VBshredder, realized that was a tough name to uphold, so requested the change to the current name. Chops have improved since then, but still not quite worthy.



tacotiklah said:


> It was ghstofperdition on here for years ...



AHA! So that's what happened to you i had wondered....


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm just waiting for poopyalligator to post here. Why is his name poopyalligator?


----------



## xzyryabx (Aug 23, 2014)

Zyryab is the name of my favorite Paco de Lucia album, which is named after Ziryab, a 9th century mathematician/musician who was the originator of the lute (and by extension the guitar!)
I just added the X's b/c someone else beatme to Zyryab!
Here's more info on Ziryab for those interested:
Ziryab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 23, 2014)

Well my name is Alex and my last name starts with a K, and I'm the "stunt" guitarist for CHT so Kenivel kinda fit. It's what I chose for my Facebook name and it stuck. People think it's my last name now and I use it for a stage name because I'm not trying to have my real name on the Internet. I used to not even want my picture on the Web but that was before smart phones. 

People ask my wife if she's gonna change her last name to Kenivel. 

And yes I know Evil Knevil spells it different.


----------



## asher (Aug 23, 2014)

Paging Mr. Pepperoni Nipples.

and one of the best names I have seen on any forum ever: F*** My Aunt Rita. He'd post a lot of tranny traps too and was really hilarious 

Mine is my middle name... exciting, right? I don't really go by it either, just started using it online at some point when I wanted something a little more serious/professionalish. Until then I was using Wes Marrakesh everywhere and in games, which I pastiched together as a 7 year old out of Star Wars character names. Meanwhile my battle.net is Artemid and my Steam name is Super Tactical Urban Dinosaur.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 23, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Started out as VBshredder, realized that was a tough name to uphold, so requested the change to the current name. Chops have improved since then, but still not quite worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> AHA! So that's what happened to you i had wondered....



Right under my username is "Jessofperdition". My actual name is Jessica and the ofperdition after it was to remind people that ghost still lives.  

Good that people missed me, even though I never actually went anywhere.


----------



## Necris (Aug 23, 2014)

Don't have one, years ago I came up with some gibberish, or so I thought, since I was too lazy to come up with a good name for a forum I used in the past. 

Only after using it for years did I come to find it's also present in games I don't play and books I've never read.  Too lazy to change it.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Aug 23, 2014)

I like the band Fair To Midland and due to my unoriginal thought process decided to just use the same username as I had on their forum when it was in its prime.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Aug 23, 2014)

Way back when Xbox Live first became a thing like 10 years ago, me & my friends all made accounts & were obsessed with Halo 2, so we all put "SPN" at the beginning of our gamertags for Spartan, then a name, & the year we were born. Phoenix was the name of a character design I came up with back then so I put that, & I've been too lazy to change it ever since


----------



## Black43 (Aug 23, 2014)

Because Ken Block was my hero at the time, and I just changed the "o" to an "a". 43 was/is also his car number. If that username is taken, I just add 34 to the end of it. If that's taken, I don't sign up. 



tacotiklah said:


> But yeah, as a chick that dates other chicks, I felt this new name was fitting (if not entirely appropriate).
> 
> So the meaning behind this new username is more or less  ...



Ahhh... I never actually understood your name until now. Forgive me


----------



## oracles (Aug 23, 2014)

I just really like the Fleshgod Apocalypse record of the same name.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 23, 2014)

Black43 said:


> Because Ken Block was my hero at the time, and I just changed the "o" to an "a". 43 was/is also his car number. If that username is taken, I just add 34 to the end of it. If that's taken, I don't sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh... I never actually understood your name until now. Forgive me



I wanted people to think that I actually go around tickling mexican food, trying to elicit a laugh.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 23, 2014)

These are awesome! I almost didn't open the thread because I thought it was the one from a couple of years ago.

Anyway, mine is hollow and way, together. That's why the double w. So it's sort of like saying the Tao of Nothingness. To me it sounds really cool, and in my mind I'm one day going to release a really dark album (or albums), and my artist name will be "hollowway," and I'll become the next Trent Reznor. In my mind that will happen. In reality I will continue to spend an inordinate amount of time on here, buy more custom guitars that I don't play much, show up to work Monday, like every other Monday, and continue to tell myself that I will do the things that I am not actively attempting to even start. And as I type this, it is dawning on me, that while I may not be releasing an album that is particularly dark, I am, in fact, living a life of a rat on a treadmill, always just out of reach of my dreams, and that will be my dark opus. And THUS LIVES HOLLOWWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 23, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I wanted people to think that I actually go around tickling mexican food, trying to elicit a laugh.



I love that it ends in "ah" instead of "er." You're like the Ghostface Killah of cunnilingus. Part of the Pu Tang Clan, if you will.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 23, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Church is my favorite Character from Red vs. Blue


 




tacotiklah said:


> I wanted people to think that I actually go around tickling mexican food, trying to elicit a laugh.


 

I, being dyslexic, always thought it was tacokilah.

I was like "I can relate"

I be killin tacos 




asher said:


> Paging Mr. Pepperoni Nipples.
> 
> and one of the best names I have seen on any forum ever: F*** My Aunt Rita. He'd post a lot of tranny traps too and was really hilarious
> 
> Mine is my middle name... exciting, right? I don't really go by it either, just started using it online at some point when I wanted something a little more serious/professionalish. Until then I was using Wes Marrakesh everywhere and in games, which I pastiched together as a 7 year old out of Star Wars character names. Meanwhile my battle.net is Artemid and my Steam name is Super Tactical Urban Dinosaur.


 

That's a pretty cool middle name. I was wondering where your sn came from



Hollowway said:


> These are awesome! I almost didn't open the thread because I thought it was the one from a couple of years ago.
> 
> Anyway, mine is hollow and way, together. That's why the double w. So it's sort of like saying the Tao of Nothingness. To me it sounds really cool, and in my mind I'm one day going to release a really dark album (or albums), and my artist name will be "hollowway," and I'll become the next Trent Reznor. In my mind that will happen. In reality I will continue to spend an inordinate amount of time on here, buy more custom guitars that I don't play much, show up to work Monday, like every other Monday, and continue to tell myself that I will do the things that I am not actively attempting to even start. And as I type this, it is dawning on me, that while I may not be releasing an album that is particularly dark, I am, in fact, living a life of a rat on a treadmill, always just out of reach of my dreams, and that will be my dark opus. And THUS LIVES HOLLOWWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

And you, you epic bastard, I can write a book out of you


----------



## asher (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## DeathChord (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm in search of the one chord that will end it all.The last chord in the last song of the last set. To die doing what I love doing the most. One day when you no longer see me here perhaps you'll wonder....did he find it?


----------



## Shimme (Aug 23, 2014)

Shimme>Shimmy>Shimmytodawn>


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I love that it ends in "ah" instead of "er." You're like the Ghostface Killah of cunnilingus. Part of the Pu Tang Clan, if you will.


----------



## smucarolina (Aug 23, 2014)

I went to SMU in Dallas, TX for school. I am from South Carolina. Therefore, smucarolina.


----------



## rekab (Aug 23, 2014)

My last name... backwards


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 23, 2014)

Because this was super interesting...

Project Cybersyn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Tommy (Aug 23, 2014)

Uhmm, Thomas is my first name and that was taken on here. And I also kinda wish people called me Tommy instead of Thomas in real life


----------



## Explorer (Aug 24, 2014)

I tend to see how far things can go, in all areas of life. 

If I had instead been going for a guitar shape, my nick would probably be Iceman.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Aug 24, 2014)

I chose this simply because it's my name. Honestly, my parents could've been far more cruel -- for instance, my gardener's name is Sideways Gagme. My poor nephew is named Grodo Shaggins. And I've a cousin named Bilbong Schwaggins (bastard smoked my entire stash of Longbottom Leaf the other day). Each night, I thank my lucky stars.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 24, 2014)

It was the name of my first side project and my main email account. I actually had the original [email protected] but some crazy girl that had a crush on me somehow got control of it and I never could get it back so added the 82(birthyear). It's been my main email for almost 15 years now ( seriously have like 40,000 junk emails....i dont even know where to start). And downburst82 (sometimes just downburst) has been my username on pretty much every site I've been a member of for 15 years..thought about changing it...but I have Zero clever ideas


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine's pretty obvious. I like Pillsbury Grands biscuits, it amuses me when people with speech impediments who replace dental fricatives with labio-dental fricatives say the word "moth," and I once found a potato that looked just like Tim Curry.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 24, 2014)

I have my BA in Philosophy, which is usually a pretty rare thing so this name is usually available.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 24, 2014)

ITTOA is the acronym for my old band, In the Throes of Agony. Also, satan.

See, simple.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 24, 2014)

Back in 7th and 8th grade when I had crazy colored hair and wore a weeks worth of make up in one day I thought Dan_Vacant made a great "emo or goth or punk name" and it's still cool. But My first name is Daniel


----------



## Manurack (Aug 24, 2014)

14 years old hanging out with friends on a Friday night at a buddy's place.
I'm surfing through channels on tv and porn comes up then I get the nickname "Bonerack" and through my usual name it turned into Manurack


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 24, 2014)

most of you young whipper-snappers would not even know about this cool pc game from back in the day called mech warrior...

i ruled at it, killing all mech's in my path. back then people would use numbers in place of letters. ex: a 3 instead of E. or a 1 instead of I. plus it was so "gangsta" to replace "er" with "a" or "ah"

ex: killer = killa or killah...or in my case K1LLA.

oh, and back then everything was in "all caps" cause it was cool, then somebody decided "all caps" was yelling on the interwebz...

thats my story...peace out!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine was originally "IbanezShredderB" because I love Ibanez guits, but I got tired of it and changed it to what it is now.

Which is the name of a project my cousin and I were going to start up, but never did. I'm going to do something with the project eventually...


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 24, 2014)

^ I was wondering whatever became of that project.


----------



## Nats (Aug 24, 2014)

Nats was one of the monsters you'd have to fight in Monster Rancher 2. He was a rabbit. He reminded me of the killer bunny from Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Also around that time, my then girlfriend and I would call every rabbit we saw "Nats". I decided to use it for this forum on a whim. One time there was a thread similar to this when I first joined and I said Nats was short for Natalie and immediately 5 posters after were like "omghi2u welcum to teh forum Natalie! u have a nice arsenal of guitars!". boys


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 24, 2014)

My last name is Mcleod, back in grade school one of my friends started calling me 'cloud' then at some point (don't remember when) it transferred to Cloudy and I registered that as my original xbox gamertag and it stuck.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 24, 2014)

Me and friends found it in one of these:





I believe ours was themed with christmas words, but we ended up finding a lot of other fun stuff, such as "seybsnilksz". We also found "slyrbjus", "sex", and "enfot" ("en fot" means "a foot" in Swedish.)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 24, 2014)

DeathChord said:


> I'm in search of the one chord that will end it all.The last chord in the last song of the last set. To die doing what I love doing the most. One day when you no longer see me here perhaps you'll wonder....did he find it?




If we're talking plain ol' E standard (unlikely) then i nominate this power chord inversion...
--------------
--------------
--------------
---3----------
---1----------
---1----------


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a beard and I like beer... simple


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 24, 2014)

This was my online poker name (Full Tilt had a wizard avatar and I was listening to a lot of doom at the time). If I had known that I'd be dedicating most of my waking hours to the forums I'd probably have picked something original.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 24, 2014)

@Grand Moff Tim - Obvious, especially the potato part.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 24, 2014)

I used to do a lot of MA tournaments when I was younger, and I had a rep for fast wins and knockouts. One of my boys who showed up drunk at one of em ran and slid out on the mat after one of them, slid right up to the guy and screamed in his (unconscious) face "YOU JUST GOT STEINMETZIFIED!" Every match after that if someone was there, they'd come up and say "Steinmetzify em, dude."

Just stuck...same name on every forum for years. For whatever reason, I forgot to capitalize the S on this forum. Bugged me for years but not enough to change it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 24, 2014)

my name is Forrest. I started calling myself F-bomb as a joke radio handle at a job I used to have, I thought it was funny because, huhuhuh, fuk. the rest is a play on "where's the beef?" because if you need to drop an f bomb, you're gonna have to know where it is. and it is me. man, I crack myself up.

where's the f bomb?


----------



## skeels (Aug 24, 2014)

Noxon said:


> Riveting thread contribution: "Noxon" is my last name.




Dude, that is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. 

Using your last name for a user handle. .... 









Wait.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm bad at creating names on the spot. So why not use a sketchy masturbation joke name from a cartoon I used to like?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 24, 2014)

^I think your username is awesome.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine comes from some lyrics I wrote what seems like forever ago. Of course, it probably confuses everybody else , but it has some meaning to me.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 24, 2014)

Couldnt think of anything cooler.........


----------



## Jake (Aug 24, 2014)

Well ya see theres this super exciting story behind my username.

It all starts back in 1993 when my parents had to choose a name for the middle child of their newborn triplet boys and whammy! here I am born for this forum alone.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm just really boring and unoriginal...


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 25, 2014)

LG are my initials and de facto nickname for ages. Alice was the name I gave to my first guitar.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Aug 25, 2014)

Because glorious augmented fourth master interval.


----------



## Tigercrossbuster (Aug 25, 2014)

Tigers are my favorite animals, and I dig the song "Cross Buster" by Within The Ruins, and I always thought it just sounded badass. I don't even know what a Cross Buster is, to this day. Whoops. On a side note, I thoroughly enjoy the idea behind this thread. Thanks, OP.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Aug 25, 2014)

I figured it might sound kinda cool even when people don't know the meaning, has that foreign feel to it. I've never seen the word used in Finnish but it's basicly a direct translation of evergrey. In Finnish I think it has a bit of a old language/folklore vibe to it, just seems the kind of word that you might find in an epic like Kalevala. Kinda like 'ikiuni', which is basically everdream, so a proper translation would be 'eternal sleep' / 'death'. But since ikiuni is a real oldish word I've seen used before I don't think it would do, not to mention it's a bit too gloomy for me, I'm not that into darkness and stuff. So Ikiharmaa it is.


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 25, 2014)

DCM81
Dominic Christopher Martin - born in '81.

I thought I could win most original name but I guess Jake has dibs 



steinmetzify said:


> I used to do a lot of MA tournaments when I was younger, and I had a rep for fast wins and knockouts. One of my boys who showed up drunk at one of em ran and slid out on the mat after one of them, slid right up to the guy and screamed in his (unconscious) face "YOU JUST GOT STEINMETZIFIED!" Every match after that if someone was there, they'd come up and say "Steinmetzify em, dude."



BTW in German Steinmetz means (stone)mason......for what it's worth


----------



## metaldoggie (Aug 25, 2014)

Been a Pablo Gilberto fan for a long time.....had IR1 and 2 and Terrifying Guitar Trip on VHS.
On TGT the intro song was called "Metal Dog" (later becoming the Racer X tune "Technical Difficulties" and I've used this as a user name and email address for about 20 years.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 25, 2014)

My name's Leonard, nickname taken from Nardong Putik, a famous Filipino gangster who turned into a folk hero during the 20th century. Haha, so there you have it.


----------



## Nats (Aug 25, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> LG are my initials and de facto nickname for ages. Alice was the name I gave to my first guitar.



hi alice! u haev a pritty name! Glad 2 have u on the forim!


----------



## Edika (Aug 25, 2014)

I was very into comic books for several years and one artist I really liked was Edika. He is French and his work is so chaotic and darn funny and borders on the ludicrous. If you look up his work I can't guarantee you'll like it as the amount of absurdity might be too much for some people, but I would greatly encourage you to give it a go. I'm sure most of his work is translated in English.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 25, 2014)

I wrote a song years ago as a shout out to our military, i got tired of playing shows with people straight up bashing them. The song was called WarMachine. Basically every forum im on has that name or a variant i.e BMC_War Machine, etc.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 25, 2014)

Old nickname that was given to me as joke by a bluesman friend of mine. It started as Shred'n Fred (complete with forced Texan accent) and evolved to Fred the Shred. This took place in 1996 and it stuck between our friends, then the musicians I was gigging with, and ultimately resulted in it becoming my online nickname from there on.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 25, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> DCM81
> Dominic Christopher Martin - born in '81.
> 
> I thought I could win most original name but I guess Jake has dibs
> ...



I know. I tried telling people that but my friends are drunks and don't give a shit lol.


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 25, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> I know. I tried telling people that but my friends are drunks and don't give a shit lol.



I've got a scene in my head now of Ted (How I Met Your Mother) and his "interesting" facts that nobody wants to hear


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> I know. I tried telling people that but my friends are drunks and don't give a shit lol.



Drunks...
Stonemasons...

Are these your friends?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 25, 2014)

Fred the Shred said:


> Old nickname that was given to me as joke by a bluesman friend of mine. It started as Shred'n Fred (complete with forced Texan accent) and evolved to Fred the Shred. This took place in 1996 and it stuck between our friends, then the musicians I was gigging with, and ultimately resulted in it becoming my online nickname from there on.



But to me, you'll always be Heisenbeard.


----------



## vilk (Aug 25, 2014)

So, even though I'm American, I guess I've got some Lithuanian blood flowin around in me somewhere. I thought this was kinda kinda interesting and as a teen was reading about some Lithuanian folklores and such when it came time to make a username, so I picked VILKATLAKIS, which I guess is the Lithuanian version of a werewolf? And I was going through a serious Ulver phase, as well. And saying it out loud sounds pretty ridiculous(ly cool). Over the years it got cut down to just vilk.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 25, 2014)

@chokey chicken - Whenever I see your name, I remember the discomfort at a store when a kid picked up that toy that walks around, playing "Turkey in the Straw," and then makes choking noises when you pick it up by the throat. 

This little three year says proudly (and loudly!) to everyone, "Look! I'm choking my chicken!" 






Awkward...

All the misunderstandings remind me of an old friend, Klause. It wasn't even his name, but at some point he got asked his middle name, which he gave. Even though it sounded nothing like it, someone said, "Did you say KLAUSE?!!!" And it stuck. 

Ah, Klause, Bad Waste (Brad West), Smedley, Bumoose, and the rest of the gang. Misunderstandings and misattributions can lead to all kinds of funny names. 

On some other forum, this one user had the nick "swordfish," which I thought came from this technowarrior in the book Neuromancer by William Gibson. At some point he admitted he couldn't think of a name when he signed up, but had eaten swordfish that night.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 26, 2014)

In 2009 or so I got a friend to sign up for another forum I was a member of in order to just shitpost and troll, and when we were brainstorming names for the troll account I came up with the username Captain Shoggoth due to our mutual taste for Lovecraft and general silliness. He only ended up making 5 posts there though so I just decided to appropriate it for myself on every forum I've joined since.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2014)

My username has absolutely no meaningful story behind it. I created it as a character name for an old MMO I used to play because I thought it sounded cool, and it stuck. That was back in 2002. The username I used prior to that for most things was just a random word with numbers at the end which I somehow managed to use for years, but by the time I signed up here, Xaios was the only username I really had any interest in using. For the longest time, it seemed like I was the only Xaios on the internet, but googling into in the past few years, a few more have sprung up.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2014)

I made it up


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, there used to be this really good cartoon show and before that an amazing comic book series called...

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. 

And the master of the Turtles was a rat named Splinter. 

The end.


----------



## Luafcm (Aug 26, 2014)

My last name is McFaul and I'm not very clever. I choked when it didn't work and just typed it in backwards haha.

I use this username on all the forums I'm in.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Lua" in portuguese means "Moon". Just a curiosity.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 28, 2014)

I love Mastodon and the Black Power Ranger was my favourite one as a kid.

My usual gamertag is VaselineMarine, which comes from my Warhammer days when one of the regulars at the store regaled a tale of a dude at a tournament who had an army of Space Marines where each model was coated in waaaaay too much varnish and he mimicked a lisping Marine on a battle field frolicking around, kinda like Family Guy's Greased Up Deaf Guy.

A couple of times I've used SuspiciousToast because the mental image of a shifty eyed piece of toast who looks like he's up to no good makes me laugh.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 29, 2014)

I know what you mean. That's why I got rid of this guy.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 29, 2014)

I need that as a shirt.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Back when people used AIM.... That's where my name came from.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been a die hard korn fan since I was about.. 8... who then now is an old documentary of theirs, and my favorite number is 7. And it also fits because.. I play 7 string guitars; who would have thought!


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 29, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Back when people used AIM.... That's where my name came from.



If I had kept mine from when I played Counter-Strike back in 2001-2003, I'd be *(V)4\/3R1c|<* and everyone would hate me.

I could change it to my current CS alias though: TripleWhopper.  Back in 2008 I was living in Madrid, in a student residence. Lunch at the residence was served at 2pm. However, I was a lazy bum back in those days and would rarely show up to lunch because I'd wake up late. Me and my partner in crime (friend of mine who had the exact same pattern of irresponsibility as me) would go to Burger King practically every day and down Triple Whoppers like hot cakes. At one point we were eating BK twice a day. We did that for a month. Once I had two Triple Whoppers one after the other, and thus I became (apart from very ill) known as TripleWhopper on the residence's LAN Counter-Strike parties. I liked it, and it stuck after that.

I can't say, by any stretch of the imagination, that I didn't have fun back then, but, boy, has it come around to kick me right in the butt - right in the middle of the asscheeks. No more lazy me (not like back then, anyway) and no more fast food for me, that's for sure.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 30, 2014)

Haha I get this question a lot surprisingly. Back in 6th grade my buddies and I used to use AIM a lot (dead technology now) and our goal was to come up with something so stupid and retarded with no numbers or anything. 6th grade me thought poopyalligator was hilarious for some reason. I was so immature and dumb at the time (not much has changed). Either way we all thought it was the stupidest and funniest name, so it just kind of stuck and I have been using it ever since lol.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 30, 2014)

Someone once said on an another forum that I should start a solo project and name it "Fat-Elf" so there's that.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 30, 2014)

Have a guess.


----------



## Alimination (Aug 30, 2014)

Back in college in my marketing class, I was trying to figure a name for my computer graphics animation website.

My teacher tried to mix my name "Ali Minaian" with "Animation"

ended up sticking with Alimination


----------



## Felvin (Aug 30, 2014)

Felvin was my favorite D&D player character. A moonelf rogue with terrible jug ears from cormyr, raised by a group of human bandits. For a while I hosted a website called 'Felvins Reiche' with a lot of optional D20 OGL rules translated to german. My interest in D&D faded after my weekly pen and paper group disbanded in 2006. I kept the name for all my online activity.


----------



## BEADGBE7 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll give a metaphorical cookie to whoever can figure out how i came up with my username haha

who knows tho, all you guys out here in ERG-land have been tuning down for so long you might not tremember.... haha


----------



## gigawhat (Aug 31, 2014)

BEADGBE7 said:


> I'll give a metaphorical cookie to whoever can figure out how i came up with my username haha
> 
> who knows tho, all you guys out here in ERG-land have been tuning down for so long you might not tremember.... haha



Damn bro, you tune all the way down to B0? That's crazy bro. 


1.21 gigawhat?


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 31, 2014)

When I made my gamer tag on xbox live, Business was in the name. The label just stuck I suppose, as it's in a lot of accounts I have online. 

Also, it's fits to a degree as I don't like a lot of bullsh!t


----------



## Fretless (Aug 31, 2014)

I played a fretless bass in the metal scene on Oahu, Hawaii, and so people called me fretless.


----------



## pondman (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm a landscape designer specializing in high tech koi carp ponds and water features amongst other things and used this name off the cuff when I joined here. I dont really like my user name.
I tried to change it a few times but had no luck


----------



## Taylor (Aug 31, 2014)

pondman said:


> I'm a landscape designer specializing in high tech koi carp ponds and water features amongst other things and used this name off the cuff when I joined here. I dont really like my user name.
> I tried to change it a few times but had no luck



You will always be Pondman to us.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Aug 31, 2014)

Kristaps is my actuall name. I use it here so none of you could pronounce it and wonder how it's actally pronounced, ha. 

But yeah - I'm just really bad with nicknames, so I have to use my own name... -_-


----------



## metallic1 (Aug 31, 2014)

I AM IRON MAN


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 1, 2014)

Sure you are


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 1, 2014)

pondman said:


> I'm a landscape designer specializing in high tech koi carp ponds and water features amongst other things and used this name off the cuff when I joined here. I dont really like my user name.
> I tried to change it a few times but had no luck



I actually really like pondman. Maybe because I associate you with the name, and I like your posts. And I really think it's cool that you go by guitarman on your water feature forums.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm a huge World War II buff.

I own the HBO mini-series The Pacific. There is a part in one of the later episodes, I can't remember which one, where one of the three main characters of the show, Eugene Sledge, is writing a letter home while he is sitting in a foxhole. They haven't showered for who knows how long and might be killed any moment. You can see part of the letter he's writing where he says something to the affect of being covered in *filth* and under the constant *fear* of death.

Hence muh username.


----------



## Ashahalasin (Sep 5, 2014)

My name is my live pseudonym/stage name, but I usually shorten it to Ash, for most bands I play in. It was inspired from the character Ashahel Frost in Julian May's 'The Rampart Worlds' trilogy.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 5, 2014)

Contrary to popular belief. I was not born in 1991.
I have had this username on most websites I have used for as long as I can remember, I think it's because it rhymes.


----------

